# Today's Brick-n-Mortar-Camera-Store Find



## 480sparky (Nov 29, 2016)

Sauntered into the local Toy Store today and walked out with these:







The K1000 suffers from the usual Dead Meter Syndrome, but the ones I've come across I've been able to effect a simple repair.  Otherwise, everything is in near-mint codition (the 200mm looks totally unused!)

Forty clams for the whole shootin' works!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2016)

Score!


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 30, 2016)

That's really a great buy!!!!! Here at the store/lab I work at a K1000 w/50mm like that sells for $150.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 30, 2016)

The 200mm f/4lens is probably quite high in its optical capability. I have an older m42 thread mount but coated 200mm f/4 Super-Takumar that I tested on an adapter on the Canon 5D about nine years ago. I was very surprised to see that the lens could resolve the flight feathers in a hawk soaring overhead on thermals above Echo Valley, at about 600 to 800 meters on the 12.8 MP Canon 5D full-frame camera. If the optics are the same (or even better!), the lens oughtta' be pretty good!


----------



## compur (Nov 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> The K1000 suffers from the usual Dead Meter Syndrome, but the ones I've come across I've been able to effect a simple repair.



Please elaborate on this repair ?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 30, 2016)

It's usually a corroded connection  at the battery compartment.

I took it apart about an hour ago and see someone else had tried to fix it.  They extended the wire and spliced it using........... scotch tape.

And instead of soldering, they _glued_ it at the battery connection.  So all that came out and is now properly soldered.  And...............


























.........................I have a working meter!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.


----------

